# Chocorua Camping Village



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We just made reservations at Chocorua CV for a week in July. We're wondering now after reading some of the
other posts if we made a mistake. I see some like it and some don't. Anyone one know anything about Site 36. 
We have never been there.

Any opinions about Danforth Bay?

Thanks in advance for responses

Brian


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We stayed there a couple years ago and enjoyed ourselves. We didnt spend a lot of time in the CG as we are big hikers, but did get to use some of the facilities and found them nice enough. We were in site B6, so I cant say anything about your site, but I know you could see them coming in and they looked pretty cool.

Eric (egregg57) or Wolfwood will prob be the your official authorities on this, as they are "the locals".

Jim


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Is the KOA? We stayed there, it was key carded at the gate which was nice. Site was okay, my problem with the site I had was the sewer outlet was higher than the outlet on my trailer and since poo doesn't run uphilll...I paid to have a sewer site for nothing. We didn't spend much time there as we went to Mt. Washington and the other sites in the area.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Brian, this IS a KOA and it is very nice....as is Danforth Bay. At either, you'll be IN the White Mountains where there is soooooo much to see and do.







If you'll do a search here and simply type in Chocorua, you can see lots of various comments....same for Danforth Bay.

We are local but, actualy, have stayed at each place only once. Egregg57 has been in this RV game ALOT longer than we have and he has a relationship with each. I'm sure he'd be happy to give you all the scoop you want on either or both. Just pop him a PM and ask away!!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

First of all....GET OFF MY CAMPSITE!

ha ha! Just kidding!

You have not made a mistake! CCV was the first campground we visited. Lee and Shirley Spencer are super hosts. The Campground is clean friendly and comfortable. If your looking for peace and quiet and a relaxing location you found the right place.

Close to you are a WIDE variety of things to do. Whether you are a nature buff or like to see the sights CCV is located just in the right spot to go to Meredith. Go take a drive on the kancamagus highway. There is shopping at outlet malls if you'd like that and great restaurants nearby too.

There is doggy day care with a very big run for the dogs miles of hiking and biking trails and as far as I am concerned the site your on is one I like to get up in the morning and watch the sun rise over Moore's pond. OR even better on a sunny afternoon watch the wind ripple over the surface of the pond. Ugh! Now I want to go!

The activities directors will keep the kids busy while you set up and tear down too.

CCV is where we like to go when we want to unplug and rest. I would be very surprised if you did not have an enjoyable stay and want to go back.

Eric


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

We have been to the White Mountains at least 5 times+ so far and love it. That's why we're headed back.
We have done The Flume, The Basin, Indian Head, Lost River, Profile Lake, only to mention a few. Also the Kanc. Hwy numerous times.

This trip will be some of the past places plus fly fishing.

We had never camped at Chocorua. Anybody going to be there?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote name='egregg57' date='04 March 2011 - 05:57 PM' timestamp='1299275867' post='404572']
First of all....GET OFF MY CAMPSITE!

ha ha! Just kidding!

LOL where have I heard that before......ERIC its not yours!!!! That is I nice site. Nice campground.

John


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

This was the last site left on the water. Looks like someone was nappin.

That's part of the reason I originally ask if it was or wasn't a good site.

Maybe now I should auction it off to the highest bidder.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Piecemakers said:


> This was the last site left on the water. Looks like someone was nappin.
> 
> That's part of the reason I originally ask if it was or wasn't a good site.
> 
> Maybe now I should auction it off to the highest bidder.


 I'll Start the bidding!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

And the opening bid is?


----------

